# endo scratch after failed ivf



## jkhkjnjhb8879

iv just had a failed ivf cycle and was wondering if anyone knows about the endo sctratch xxxx


----------



## tlm

I have never heard of it. What is it??


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

its a scratch of the enomitrium lining to help with implantaion x


----------



## tlm

Hmm... Interesting! Can I ask what your protocol was for your ivf? I am in my first tww for ivf. We have been ttc #1 for 2 years, have done 4 iui's and 9 cycles on clomid. I had a lap and hysteroscopy in March to remove stage 3 endo and 2 uterine fibroids.

I did not respond to stimming like my doctor expected so he is thinking that might be my problem. He said the endo should not have affected my response... I basically produced very few eggs and then only 3 were retrieved...


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i was on long protocol
2 months off pill due to pcos
down reg with buserelin
gonal f to stimm
17 eggs retrieved 14 fertilsed
transferred one blast and froze 5
i had a chemical pregnancy
got pos a few days bfre otd but was neg on otd and was bleeding

the scratch is meant to really help with implantation x


----------



## sweetc

We are doing this as my first IVF with two perfect embryos failed. You'll have to keep us posted on your outcome. I definitely have heard some success stories with it.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

iv heard some sucess sastories and i hope to try it soon,, iv emailed a new clinic which offer it just waiting for a price x


----------



## PositiveUs

I heard this can really hurt and that they do not give anesthesia, but I guess anything is worth it in the end.


----------



## sweetc

:winkwink: Well, I certainly wouldn't consider any step of this whole crazy process to be pain-free...and then ideally comes childbirth! I should have it done near the end of this month, but I'll definitely report back. I had a LEEP procedure several years ago, and my RE likened the pain to that. Definitely not pleasant, but certainly manageable.


----------



## chellesama

I had it! (Just answered in the other thread, JK.) 

During the mock transfers in my fresh IVF and in my FET cycles - both about a week before the real transfers - they found where they wanted to place the embryos, and then nudged the catheter forward a little more and wiggled it around a little. I found having the catheter going through the cervical opening more uncomfortable; I wouldn't have known they were doing the scratch at all if they hadn't told me what was going on. I did see it moving a little on the ultrasound (which they always tilted toward me, even just for lining checks) but that was it.

I did hear that biopsies are more painful, but I have no experience there.

My REs did the scratch because there's evidence leaning at pointing to higher success rates, but no hard data yet. However, it doesn't hurt to try, so they did it.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

its lovely to see ppl that have had it with bfps
anyone else?
x


----------



## sweetc

Not sure if anyone is still tracking this thread, but thought I would note that I had my endometrial biopsy yesterday. It certainly wasn't "un" painful, but the pain lasted for just a few seconds while he was actually performing the biopsy. I tend to pinch my hand or my neck during those types of things to kind of deflect the pain, and it worked fine in this case too.

I had some minor spotting later that day, but the doctor told me it was to be expected. 

Hopefully it helps with implantation next month!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

thanks for replying sweet, means alot
im stil on this thread so thanks
where r u with the ivf xxx


----------



## Blue12

Just had this done today and it was less painful than a pap test for me. Praying it helps for my get


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

are u trying ivf again blue,
has anyone heard about asprin helping x


----------



## Blue12

I am trying again so my fs said to do this the month before transfer.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

iv gotta wait til our nhs goes fail to do the scratch 
unles i can use a different clinic to do the scratch
cos my clinic doesnt do it x


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, I am scheduled for a biopsy on October 25th, I hope this helps me as well. I am going to do my 2nd IVF starting down-reg at the end of October.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

i think i actually hate ivf! lol x


----------



## Blue12

I agree - there isnt much to like about ivf - except that we are lucky to have the technology ... when it works


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

If it works great 
If not its just a huge heartache 
I'm hopeful we will all get there in the end x


----------



## Blue12

Ladies was your af after the biopsy really heavy???? Right now mine is soooooooo crazy!!


----------



## C&J

I had a pipelle (endometrial scratching) done in my 1st round of ivf with icsi, unfortunately it ended with a bfn. We're just starting out on a frozen embryo transfer cycle and I had another scratch done on Monday. I'll let you know if it works this time round.


----------



## godskid

Our clinic does this procedure the month before transfer.They call it "coring" here. I have read in internet that with coring the success is increased to one in two .


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm def gunna ask about this next week at my app xx


----------



## Blue12

My fs also recommended asprin and steroids


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I'm gunna ask about aspirin
What does it actually do
Xx


----------



## godskid

I had the endo scratch done in Sept before my IVF in Oct . I dint have any pain or bleeding after the endo scratch. But my cycle was an all freeze cycle.So FET in December .I went for the coring procedure again last saturday. i almost fainted after the procedure, it was that painful.
But from yesterday , 4 days after coring I ve got spotting . its just that the discharge is brown.And I dont even need a panty liner .Even after 24hrs its just that the color of discharge is brown.
Did anyone get this type of spotting after the endo scratch ?I am supposed to visit the clinic on 2nd day of periods , but now I am confused whether this is my AF or not.:shrug:


----------



## godskid

bump ... can someone help by replying


----------



## Blue12

I had spotting for 4 days as well and was confused just like you were. Then I started bleeding really heavy. I am sure yours will start soon too. When is af expected?


----------



## godskid

Blue12 said:


> I had spotting for 4 days as well and was confused just like you were. Then I started bleeding really heavy. I am sure yours will start soon too. When is af expected?

Thank you dear , I went to the clinic today . they said its because of the coring procedure. And said that I will get my period only when i stop BCP.


----------



## C&J

Well the endo scratch doesnt seem to have done anything for me , had it done for ivf cycle and fet cycle and bfn for both. Im not bothering having it done for a 3rd time.


----------

